# Barry manilow has got Married..



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2015)

Barry Manilow will have many of his lady fans devastated today when they read that he has got married to his Manager Garry Kief.

So many ladies were in denial that BM was Gay but I knew all long , and my friends who are Big Barry fans would not believe me for one second..ooh well i knew I was right, they'll have to set their hats at someone else now...bad luck girls.. 

Just as an aside ... since having all the plastic surgery does anyone think BM looks like a little irish Pixie? 


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...manager-Garry-Kief-surprise-wedding-year.html


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 9, 2015)

Plastic surgery made him look worse, yes maybe a pixie.  I was a big fan in the 70's and as I recall he had a girlfriend then named Linda.  But back then it could have been a cover, or he is bi.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 9, 2015)

He sucks!  I mean as a singer...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 9, 2015)

Count on Ralphy.....


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Just trying to keep it real...


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 9, 2015)

Manilow......"Man.I low"


----------



## Glinda (Apr 9, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Barry Manilow will have many of his lady fans devastated today when they read that he has got married to his Manager Garry Kief.
> 
> So many ladies were in denial that BM was Gay but I knew all long , and my friends who are Big Barry fans would not believe me for one second..ooh well i knew I was right, they'll have to set their hats at someone else now...bad luck girls..
> 
> ...




Irish Pixie?!  :yes:


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 9, 2015)

Still have some of his songs on my Ipod.   What's in his ear?


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 9, 2015)

He had a good run and I liked some of his early stuff.  "Can't smile without you" and "Mandy" were goodies.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 9, 2015)

My fav... Copacabana


----------



## Cookie (Apr 9, 2015)

Somehow I missed the Manilow craze way back when.
Is he wearing eye-liner, pancake make-up, hearing aid and is that a hairpiece?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 9, 2015)

he looks like he's been embalmed


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 9, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Somehow I missed the Manilow craze way back when.
> Is he* wearing eye-liner, pancake make-up, hearing aid and a hairpiece?*


That's exactly how I picture Ralphy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 9, 2015)

Well, it took him long enough to come out ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 9, 2015)

I wonder... when do we "come out" as heterosexuals?   Do we find it necessary to make a proclamation to the world about our orientation?

BUT...  I have to admit.... I've always wondered about him.


----------



## Ina (Apr 9, 2015)

I've been away for awhile, and as is natural I have a few questions, and my first one is, "Why are we picking on Ralphy?" :hide:


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 9, 2015)

Ina said:


> I've been away for awhile, and as is natural I have a few questions, and my first one is, "Why are we picking on Ralphy?" :hide:




Because it's so easy?


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 9, 2015)

Ina said:


> I've been away for awhile, and as is natural I have a few questions, and my first one is, "Why are we picking on Ralphy?" :hide:




He's the current sacrificial lamb.


----------



## Ina (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok, So what did he do?  :tapfoot:


----------



## Ina (Apr 9, 2015)

I guess I will have to go and look.  :wave:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 9, 2015)

Ralphy has not done anything wrong, Ina. He enjoys banter, and we play back and forth. It is all good fun.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 9, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> He's the current sacrificial lamb.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> He has been very very baa-aaaa-aa-d


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes, Cookie, and we like Baaaaad, don't we?


----------



## Cookie (Apr 9, 2015)

Baaaaaa-d:woohoo:


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 9, 2015)

No story here Ina, just having fun, Ralphy provides so many opportunities....


----------



## Ina (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok Jim, I like fun.  Does Ralphy know it's all in good fun??  :awman:


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 9, 2015)

Ina said:


> Ok Jim, I like fun.  Does Ralphy know it's all in good fun??  :awman:



Does he know?   He begs for it.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 9, 2015)

I like men wh0 beg. Grin.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 9, 2015)

Ina said:


> Ok Jim, I like fun. Does Ralphy know it's all in good fun?? :awman:



Seriously? fftopic:

If you want to know the answer to that, you should ask Ralphy. Not sure why you're concerning yourself so much with jovial posts directed at Ralphy.  If Ralphy has a problem with things people say to him, I think he's capable of speaking for himself. Suggest you read the entire thread, and if you find certain posts offensive/out of line you can click the "report" button and let the mod take a look and decide. Meanwhile, the thread discussion is supposed to be about Barry Manilow.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 9, 2015)

Well, I've never been a Barry Manilow fan but I do like Ralphy.  (Sorry - couldn't resist.)


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 9, 2015)

I like most of Barry's music.  Back when I bought record albums and cassettes I had his greatest hits album and also Brooklyn Blues.

Didn't know he had gotten married last year, but maybe he didn't feel the need for a big announcement.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 9, 2015)

Glinda, you rock!


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 9, 2015)

I always loved Copacabana, too, QS.

And I agree about the coming out -- Why do people feel this compulsion to announce their ****** orientation.  I've never felt the need to announce I am straight.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 9, 2015)

Barry Who ?


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 9, 2015)

Barry "You deserve a break today....at McDonald's" Manilow.

http://barrynethomepage.com/commercialjingles.html


----------



## Glinda (Apr 9, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Glinda, you rock!



Thanks, Shalimar!  You rock too!  (Or should I say Roll?!)  :thankyou1:


----------



## Ina (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello Applecruncher,
Nice to meet you. I wasn't being testy, I was just picking back at AZ Jim.  I like good fun too, but sometimes my humor doesn't come through.  I'm sorry if you mis-understood what I wrote. I'll try to br clearer in the future.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 9, 2015)

Ina!  You were pickin at me?  Why would you do that to a wonderful old fella like me?  I am truly shocked!!:bigwink:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2015)

I never cared much for Barry Manilow's music, but I think he's a good egg and won't criticize his looks or ****** preference.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Ina!  You were pickin at me?  Why would you do that to a wonderful old fella like me?  I am truly shocked!!:bigwink:



Sometimes you deserve it Jim...:yes:


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 9, 2015)

I'll always be grateful to Barry Manilow. 

When I was in 10th grade I was attending an all-boys high school when we suddenly got an influx of 6 girls (amongst 550 guys). I turned on the ol' charm and managed to snag a date with one of them, a 9th grader, who absolutely loved Manilow's music. 

All I had to do was find one of his songs playing on the radio and she would melt. "Weekend in New England" in particular brought out the beast in her. Our relationship only lasted 6 months or so, until the end of the school year, but it was an invigorating 6 months.

Thanks, Barry, and congrats.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 10, 2015)

I liked most of his music, but why oh why did he have that awful plastic surgery job done???


----------

